# tip of moss spikes turning pinkish red



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

so I have had Some moss mix from dfd up and growing since oct 16.

It is doing great and looking good. In the last 2 weeks I have noticed about 15 or so moss spikes that are turning a redish color on the tips. they are not drying out, I keep the moss well misted. They are not in one area either. they are spread out left to right and high to low. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Just ideas, but it could be high light making them color up, a variety of moss that has red tips or possibly nutrient issues.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I talked to a plant lady that is a very good friend of mine. she said sometimes they may change color at the tip like a flowering plant when they spore? I tend to take the opinion of people here in higher regards than hers because she is full of @$%& sometimes but could this be the case. 


again the moss looks to be very healthy.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you are observing normal reproduction. Moss is pretty cool -- get a good magnifying glass and go perv!

Moss Reproduction

YouTube - Moss Reproduction


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

great links, thanks. that second pic looks alot like what i am seeing, just a few here and there. But I dont see the center looking like that yet. I will deff. pull out the mag glass and do some peeping 

I really like the tops of the moss that is growing in this moss mix. they look like the flower on a spider orchid


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Definitely fruiting bodies. They open and spread spore for reproduction.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input antone- For anybody that would like to know, I have had the dart frog depot moss mix under lighting since oct 16 and i just started to notice this about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Here we go, a few pics of the cool pink tips 

frogs and frogie things :: 100_0050.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket

frogs and frogie things :: 100_0048.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket

frogs and frogie things :: 100_0048.jpg picture by Skinn_5 - Photobucket


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Eric,

It looks from the photos that you have two moss species mixed together. The larger one (which is the one turning reddish) looks to be a Sphagnum sp., that do gain a lot of color once they get adequate light (not a sign of sporulation). The pigments are intended to protect the plants chlorophyll against photodestruction and is normal. The other moss could be a number of different species...It would be good to see it when it produces spores.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. I see no signs of sporophytes forming, just higher light levels.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys- I know I have at least two I think I can see a third that looks like tiny blades of grass with no spikes on it. the bigger one that is changing color that looks like a star is very impressive. I have been using a 24" cf with 1 24w 6500k light and 1 24w plant bulb. both ecolux brand from lowes.

On another note I pulled a chunk of moss from between the bank wall and the sidewalk today that was about the size of two fingers . I was shocked to feel how soft the green top was. must realy like like this crispy minnesota weather


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahhh. It sounded like you were describing the little capsules that form and stretch above the moss.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

a picture is worth a thousand words isn't it 

I have seen those little sprouts that shoot up in pic before, cant wait to see it happen in mine. I have had this cage and the moss up and running since oct 16 with no frogs. I think in the next few days my prob. pair of inferalanis are going in.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow in the last two days the amount of tips turning pick and even some deep red has doubled. still havent put frogs in yet.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Moss in itself can be a great hobby plant. If you get moss just crumble it and keep it moist and eventually it should germinate. IIRC in the book Mosses and Other Bryophytes the author said herbarium moss clumps some 200+ years old have been able to shed viable spores that will germinate! 

Living in MN at the edge of a forest I had the air intake for my cool growing Nepenthes pulling air from outside the window, humidifying it before it emptied into the grow chamber and I would up with all sorts of various mosses, liverworts, mushrooms, ferns, etc. growing in my plant pots and on the orchid mounts.


----------

